
Amazon creating a for-profit national surveilance system - rladd
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5wyjy/amazon-told-police-it-has-partnered-with-200-law-enforcement-agencies
======
rladd
I received a petition to sign protesting this:
[https://actionnetwork.org/petitions/amazon-
ring/](https://actionnetwork.org/petitions/amazon-ring/)

On the one hand, I'm all for catching criminals. On the other hand I'm all for
limiting Big Brother. It's a paradox to some extent.

But having surveillance pass through Amazon to do with what they will seems
like a really bad idea.

~~~
beatgammit
At some point you have to pick which one you think is more important. I'd much
rather have criminals than big brother, and I think we can have a reasonable
balance between the two.

Maybe this means I need to stop supporting Amazon.

